# Back up camera stopped working



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't know where you live, but could the lens be covered with road grime? The back side of my silver car is pretty much white from the dissolved salt sucked up from the streets around here. I have to clean the back window every day.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rodneyiii said:


> This morning my back up camera decided to take a dump. When I put the car in Reverse, the screen changes to the back up camera mode with the "Check your surroundings" text at the bottom but the screen is pale white. I still get the beeping when I get close to something and the warning triangles appear normally, but no video. It appears to not be getting a signal from the camera. I guess I'll need to get an appt at the dealer. Has anyone else had this issue? Thanks.




rodneyiii,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## slash2000 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm having a similar issue now, but my display is yellow with a vertical blue line that moves across the screen from left to right. Not sure if it's coincidental, but I ran my car through a car wash today. The camera is in tact and there is nothing obstructing the lens.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a thread going as I have a thin line that appears all the time, looks like a Trunk Antenna and will collapse when I change angle in reverse. The line will even return which makes me think it is a reflection causing this artifact. I hope I don't lose my screen someday. Of course I don't have the back up sensors letting you know you are going to hit someone or something. How much were those? GM really nickels & dimes you when it comes to extras, for that matter why couldn't the 7 Inch back up camera be a GPS too, sure its available but not on mine.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Slash, 

Sorry to hear you are having this concern with your back up camera. Have you had a chance to have your Chevrolet dealership look into this for you yet? Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Nickinevarez (Mar 26, 2014)

Okay how strange! My camera just did the same thing tonight. I am so frustrated with my car. It has only 9k miles on it and it's been taken in multiple times for different issues. Themostat went out twice. Water pump, broke on me 2 weeks ago. Now the camera and my breaks won't stop sounding so terrible!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi,

I just got the same issue. I left home and the camera was working fine. I got to work and I saw that yellow screen. And my warranty is gone two months ago. I have the extended plan but I need to pay a 200$ fee every time I use it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Hi,
> 
> I just got the same issue. I left home and the camera was working fine. I got to work and I saw that yellow screen. And my warranty is gone two months ago. I have the extended plan but I need to pay a 200$ fee every time I use it.
> 
> ...


----------

